# Indian vegetarian food



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Next week I am visiting Osaka, Kobe & Kyoto and I am worry about food.
I am Indian national and pure vegetarian.
Can anybody suggest me how to order vegetarian food (even no egg) in Japanese?
or if any Indian restaurant in these areas.

Thanks,
Samkor11


----------

